# Avid BB5 or BB7 Road



## tincaman (7 May 2014)

Avid BB5 or BB7 Road, only one required please?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 May 2014)

Got a pair of low mileage BB5 road in the shed, I think, if you want one.


----------



## tincaman (7 May 2014)

Cheers, are you happy sell just one and how much?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 May 2014)

tincaman said:


> Cheers, are you happy sell just one and how much?


Yep happy to get shot of just the one if that's what you need, as to price, make me an offer!


----------



## ufkacbln (8 May 2014)

The big difference is that on the BB5. Only the moving disc pad can be adjusted, whilst on the BB7 both pads can be adjusted

Makes setting up a lot easier, and with better setup the BB7 can be more efficient


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 May 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> The big difference is that on the BB5. Only the moving disc pad can be adjusted, whilst on the BB7 both pads can be adjusted
> 
> Makes setting up a lot easier, and with better setup the BB7 can be more efficient


All this and more.


----------



## tincaman (13 May 2014)

Thanks, received today


----------

